# Original Music!!



## I already Node (Mar 27, 2011)

Does anyone on here write their own music? 
Post it in here! Love to hear some original music from original folk!


Her's the run down of me, I been in and out of bands, played live and house parties all the time.. then the string of bands sorta faded while I was having my kid and having money issues.. so I started playing in my apartment and got kicked out for playing drums! Several times! 

I also, messed around with guitar for a while and still do cause nobody cares if I play acoustic!!! 

To get the ball rolling, here is an acoustic song I came up with... 

http://www.myspace.com/penny.for.your.ears/?pm_cmp=nav


----------



## xebeche (Apr 13, 2011)

Hmmm...I signed up on that myspace site yesterday just so I could upload one of my compositions but I couldn't figure out how to attach an mp3 file to my profile. Any suggestions?


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Apr 14, 2011)

xebeche said:


> Hmmm...I signed up on that myspace site yesterday just so I could upload one of my compositions but I couldn't figure out how to attach an mp3 file to my profile. Any suggestions?


At the top of the page it should say "_Home - Profile - Artist_" .. click on *Artist* and then a big table should pop up w/ a buttload of options. Click on *"Songs"* and then it should be pretty straight forward from there..

But yeah man, ive ben using MySpace a whole lot less these days.. they've gotten so unecessarily complicated and "user friendly" looking that its all laggy and fucks up a lot lol Prob. just trying to keep up & compete W/ facebook and shit.

Plus, theres a fuckin' myriad of other music hosting websites. And with way better terms of agreement..... 


Check out our _recorded_ "discography". Though we have more song's; they're just not recorded yet.. average is about 1 song every month or two lol w/ two 1 hr. practices a week, forgetful minds, and lack of mic's/below par rec. equipment...

http://www.facebook.com/pages/REALtimeJERICHO/165945076776904 
http://www.myspace.com/realtimenoise
http://realtimejericho.blogspot.com/
http://www.purevolume.com/realtimejericho
http://www.jango.com/music/REALtimeJERIC...
http://www.lp33.tv/artists/realtimejericho
http://www.reverbnation.com/#!/realtimejericho...
http://www.youtube.com/user/REALtimeJERiCHO
http://indielove.ca


----------



## xebeche (Apr 14, 2011)

Cool, thanks! I'll definitely check out those sites as well. 

I just have a bunch of instrumental-type compositions that I put together in Garageband over the last few years. Just a hobby, but I do still like listening to them on occasion...so I figured, why not post 'em on the internet for others to enjoy (or _not_ enjoy, lol). Could be fun.


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Apr 14, 2011)

I already Node said:


> Does anyone on here write their own music?
> Post it in here! Love to hear some original music from original folk!
> 
> 
> ...



Dope tunes Yeoooo! Love intrusmentals. No influencin' and coercion w/ lyrics. It's basically generic and open to whatever feelings you possess at the time... 
And it was a good building up of the beat's. Both tunesssss.lol Keep it the fuck up mang!

And 'The pace we make for kids..' felt like a song you'd hear in a suspense thriller movie or something lol


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, no problemo _xebeche_

Hopefully that helped you out enough.

Post some link's once yah got some songs uppp.. always enjoi listenin' to new shhhhhhmusic!

lol Goodluckk


----------



## xebeche (Apr 14, 2011)

iNVESTIGATE said:


> Yeah, no problemo _xebeche_
> 
> Hopefully that helped you out enough.
> 
> ...


Your instructions were perfect...thanks again!

I think I managed to upload a handful of my mp3 files this morning. I'm still gonna check out those other sites you mentioned...but for now, let's see if this link works: 

http://www.myspace.com/566078136/music

Edit- seems to work (for me at least). Pretty cool...

Edit 2- lol, I clicked the button to play my last song on the list and an ad for Jared jewelers started playing on top of my track. WTF? lol, I guess I'll try posting these on a site without ads (if I can find one). How annoying. Seems like a pretty stupid way to try selling jewelry...


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Apr 14, 2011)

_DR.BOB_, sickkknessssssssssss!


Wasnt sure what to expect. Loved it. Beautifully ambient. Kept waiting for an explosive drop though at parts. lol Gonna throw this on tonight at our practise..... my buds been playing stuff like this recently but from some UK internet radio site.. he'll like this fo' sho'!

now yah just gotta name those beauties lol


----------



## Green Inferno (Apr 14, 2011)

In have been in bands for going on 20 years now. Mostly all metal stuff. Some experimental stuff I did on the computer too by myself, 
mainly just to learn the recording and midi programs. 
I am not on Myspace though, not my thing. I had a page, but deleted it a couple years ago.


----------



## xebeche (Apr 14, 2011)

iNVESTIGATE said:


> _DR.BOB_, sickkknessssssssssss!
> 
> 
> Wasnt sure what to expect. Loved it. Beautifully ambient. Kept waiting for an explosive drop though at parts. lol Gonna throw this on tonight at our practise..... my buds been playing stuff like this recently but from some UK internet radio site.. he'll like this fo' sho'!
> ...


Hey, thanks man...glad you liked it. I still listen to those tracks regularly, even though I should probly be sick of hearing 'em after so many times. I used to love composing new tunes while I'm baked, but I ran out of good commercial loops to use, and I don't play any instruments other than a little bass guitar from time to time, just for fun.

Oh, and yeah, I guess I should get to work comin up with names for 'em. I should probly get baked for that, too, lol


----------



## I already Node (Apr 15, 2011)

xebeche said:


> Hmmm...I signed up on that myspace site yesterday just so I could upload one of my compositions but I couldn't figure out how to attach an mp3 file to my profile. Any suggestions?


Sorry it took so long to get back to you man.. I haven't logged in, in a while! But, ya. you can get some converters to make your recordings into mp3 files.. I just erased a program on my computer for that, and I can't remember what it was I'll try to find it again..

Plus, if your using Garageband then all you do is share it with Itunes and it will convert for you.. just make sure you have that option selected.


----------



## xebeche (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh, no problem, Node...INVESTIGATE helped me out with some instructions. I had the mp3 files, I just couldn't figure out how to upload 'em to the site. Didn't know about the magic "Artist" pull-down menu at the top until he told me about it. Worked like a charm...


----------



## I already Node (Apr 15, 2011)

iNVESTIGATE said:


> Dope tunes Yeoooo! Love intrusmentals. No influencin' and coercion w/ lyrics. It's basically generic and open to whatever feelings you possess at the time...
> And it was a good building up of the beat's. Both tunesssss.lol Keep it the fuck up mang!
> 
> And 'The pace we make for kids..' felt like a song you'd hear in a suspense thriller movie or something lol


Dude.. thanks a bunch for the kind words, I'm glad you could dig it. These songs are just a toss up but after listening to Dr. Bob's ridiculous set I'm gonna have to step up my game! lol


----------



## I already Node (Apr 15, 2011)

Green Inferno said:


> In have been in bands for going on 20 years now. Mostly all metal stuff. Some experimental stuff I did on the computer too by myself,
> mainly just to learn the recording and midi programs.
> I am not on Myspace though, not my thing. I had a page, but deleted it a couple years ago.


Find a way to post your stuff! I'm always into new music! I'm sure other peeps would love to hear some new stuff as well, even if its just idea's good influences is what its about!


----------



## Shangeet (Apr 15, 2011)

iNVESTIGATE said:


> At the top of the page it should say "_Home - Profile - Artist_" .. click on *Artist* and then a big table should pop up w/ a buttload of options. Click on *"Songs"* and then it should be pretty straight forward from there..
> 
> But yeah man, ive ben using MySpace a whole lot less these days.. they've gotten so unecessarily complicated and "user friendly" looking that its all laggy and fucks up a lot lol Prob. just trying to keep up & compete W/ facebook and shit.
> 
> ...



Yea bro , that's a great idea i think...
Nd i also with you about this information....


----------



## Green Inferno (Apr 15, 2011)

I already Node said:


> Find a way to post your stuff! I'm always into new music! I'm sure other peeps would love to hear some new stuff as well, even if its just idea's good influences is what its about!


I could probably upload it to Youtube if I can figure out how to convert WAV files to MP4. (MP4 is video)
I'll look at my Nero program, it might be able to do it.


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Apr 15, 2011)

Fuckin' Eh!

Rock the shitt onn y'alll!


----------



## I already Node (Apr 19, 2011)

iNVESTIGATE said:


> Fuckin' Eh!
> 
> Rock the shitt onn y'alll!


Where's the Rock? I want some rock!


----------



## Shangeet (Apr 20, 2011)

I think i m not !!!!
But i would try to make one but i couldn't !!!
But would you like this one ???
[video=youtube;2nNObkHT7nM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nNObkHT7nM&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Apr 20, 2011)

I already Node said:


> Where's the Rock? I want some rock!



[youtube]pi8ZUvr8iyw[/youtube] ..? lol


----------



## homeruntilly (Apr 20, 2011)

http://www.reverbnation.com/donchaplan

Don Chaplan is a band from my high school, the bassist is my best friend. I think they're a really good jazzy band, they have some really good original songs.

I recommend listening to In My Land. if you're not digging it at first i still wish you would listen from 2:30 until the rest of the song, you will not be disappointed. the bassline has so much groove, the sax is awesome, it just has a beautiful flow.. 

thanks guys, maybe if you like it you could like them on facebook. peace.


----------



## 5thplanetballer (Apr 20, 2011)

I actually just released my new mixtape today, Room 420, its up for preview and download at the AlterEGO Website > HERE <


----------



## 5thplanetballer (Apr 21, 2011)

PREVIEW THE MIXTAPE HERE : AlterEGOWebsite 

AlterEGO just came out with a pretty sick new mixtape, its up for download at Datpiff.com 
Follow AlterEGO @AlterEGOmusic

These Are My Favorite Tracks: 420 Classic, Blaze it up (FIRE), And Good Life

I really wanna know true Opinions!?


----------



## Shangeet (Apr 24, 2011)

xebeche said:


> Hmmm...I signed up on that myspace site yesterday just so I could upload one of my compositions but I couldn't figure out how to attach an mp3 file to my profile. Any suggestions?


Yap , bro me too...
Would you like this really !!!???


----------



## KiefCatcher (Apr 25, 2011)

I write music. On some of the tracks you can definitely tell I was on some sort of drug. But hey I do it for fun, it's a hobby, so don't expect top tier stuff.

www.myspace.com/openwatersmusic


----------



## KiefCatcher (Apr 25, 2011)

On a side note, I find it interesting that this thread was created the last day I signed into my music page.


----------



## KiefCatcher (Apr 25, 2011)

I suggest Was What The Wind, Fun Town, and The Stuff I Use for the folks on drugs.


----------



## Shangeet (Apr 26, 2011)

How is it guys ????

[video=youtube;_LLrkdfvZt8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LLrkdfvZt8&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## I already Node (Apr 27, 2011)

KiefCatcher said:


> I write music. On some of the tracks you can definitely tell I was on some sort of drug. But hey I do it for fun, it's a hobby, so don't expect top tier stuff.
> 
> www.myspace.com/openwatersmusic


Cheers dude! it sounds like a friend of mine.. you playing all the instruments??


----------



## I already Node (Apr 27, 2011)

iNVESTIGATE said:


> [youtube]pi8ZUvr8iyw[/youtube] ..? lol


Is this you playing?


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Apr 27, 2011)

I already Node said:


> Is this you playing?


lol Yeahh, man. Four friends of mine and i ..

not the greatest of video's lol. Just a collection of short vids. i had lying around. Something to look at hahha..


----------



## KiefCatcher (Apr 27, 2011)

I already Node said:


> Cheers dude! it sounds like a friend of mine.. you playing all the instruments??


Yessir. Violin, drums, keyboard, piano, guitar, organ, you name it. I come from a very musical family, it's just natural.


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Apr 28, 2011)

*OpenWaterssss*

Fuckin' hella enjoyable yooooo. 

Kept picturing the soundtrack to a vivid movie of a personal discovery into someone's mind/dream-state-like land. That or some sorta' Zelda thing lol Beauty-full.


Oh, and '_An Interlude_' was sick.. short 'n sweet as fuck lol


----------



## KiefCatcher (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks man I appreciate it


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (May 4, 2011)

[youtube]8AlGgLQBoto[/youtube]


----------



## herbavor (May 5, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/jjaewonn/friedland


----------



## Shangeet (May 9, 2011)

How is it guys ???

[video=youtube;_LLrkdfvZt8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=_LLrkdfvZt8[/video]


----------



## mouthmeetsoap (May 9, 2011)

These are all super good guys! People playing music for their own amusement is what it should have stayed in the first place. Imagine our radio today if you couldn't make millions of dollars off of music. The garbage would be gone. I was in a band for a few years when I was a little younger. www.myspace.com/rfs


----------



## breetgraham (May 12, 2011)

This is the main thing about it.In have been in bands for going on 20 yars now. Mostly all metal stuff. Some experimental stuff I did on the computer too by myself, mainly just to learn th recording and midi programs. This is the main thing about it.


----------



## I already Node (May 15, 2011)

iNVESTIGATE said:


> [youtube]8AlGgLQBoto[/youtube]


Reminds me of snowboard parties in the mountains when I was like 17.. lol I can dig it.


----------



## pro grow (May 15, 2011)

changed it
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iCo2dyyIBk&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qb-bykzAMJA&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_Q9LJFDgng&feature=related


----------



## Shangeet (May 15, 2011)

Look out it please !!!

[video=youtube;_LLrkdfvZt8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LLrkdfvZt8&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (May 15, 2011)

I already Node said:


> Reminds me of snowboard parties in the mountains when I was like 17.. lol I can dig it.



hahh right the hell on. 'Preciate it man! So much fun jammin'. 
Snowboard party sounds sick. lol love to play house parties and the like but a nice dirty snowboard partyy.. ohh baby!


----------



## Shangeet (May 17, 2011)

Its also nice & good song...

[video=youtube;WSPDcCUauWw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSPDcCUauWw&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## damn gorgeous (May 17, 2011)

Shangeet said:


> Its also nice & good song...
> 
> [video=youtube;WSPDcCUauWw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSPDcCUauWw&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


nice song 
thumbs up


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (May 17, 2011)

Beautiful Ovation! lol

& i threw REALtimeJERICHO on another website... lol fyibtw

http://soundcloud.com/realtimejericho


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Jun 2, 2011)

[youtube]PWdw5cFLwIs[/youtube]
Our screamers brother put this together. Footage is from about a year ago. kinda kinky. enjoy


----------



## erichoper (Jun 8, 2011)

*This is the most important thing about it.* *I have been in bands for going on 20 yars now. Mostly all metal stuff. Some experimental stuff I did on the computer too by myself, mainly just to learn th recording and midi programs.*


----------



## I already Node (Jun 9, 2011)

People keep calling me to play but they live soooooo far away I can't do anything about it...but now my creative juices are all dripping again and my guitar is broke and had to sell my drums to pay for rent... aaahhhhhhhhh


----------



## boliver (Jun 13, 2011)

im from australia, my new band is kinda getting around the town a bit, im really digging everything so far

we're called mala gold, female singer kind of darkish pop stuff hope you dig it to!

http://www.triplejunearthed.com/Artists/View.aspx?artistid=42427


----------



## stephenwaugh (Jun 15, 2011)

These are the original music.
1. The numb by Linking Park
2. Disturbia by Rihanna
3. The climb by Miley Cyrus.


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Jun 16, 2011)

boliver said:


> im from australia, my new band is kinda getting around the town a bit, im really digging everything so far
> 
> we're called mala gold, female singer kind of darkish pop stuff hope you dig it to!
> 
> http://www.triplejunearthed.com/Artists/View.aspx?artistid=42427


Hey boliver, i couldn't find any link w/ playable music .. google here i come.. lol


----------



## sage and onion (Jun 18, 2011)

hi. glad to see this forum . i am new to this site and i am browsing forums contributing what ever i can, i used to be in a punk band in my teens playing the drums but nowi enjoy making music in my bedroom, 
ok its all electronic and not everyones cup of tea but hey you never know some of you may like it  Some of the tunes have been made under the influence of various substances as you can tell by the titles, but more importantly it is my way of expressing my feelings and emotions and releasing my stress and tension. alot of the recent tunes i made are completley done from scratch, ( e.g. i made a loop using various programmes and equiptment rather than using preset loops.) thanks for reading.  http://shiftychoonz.mymusicstream.com/


----------



## I already Node (Jun 26, 2011)

boliver said:


> im from australia, my new band is kinda getting around the town a bit, im really digging everything so far
> 
> we're called mala gold, female singer kind of darkish pop stuff hope you dig it to!
> 
> http://www.triplejunearthed.com/Artists/View.aspx?artistid=42427


I can dig it bro, pretty good composition going on. Love girl singers... been looking for one since forever now,


----------



## skandiaman (Jun 29, 2011)

digged the sound man!


----------

